# Description durchsuchen?

## Marvin-X

Hallo

weiss jemand wie man in den Portage auch nach den Programmbeschreibungen (Descriptions) durchsuchen kann?

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

eventuell könnte Dir kportagemaster behilflich sein. Da kann man wenigstens mal die Programmbeschreibungen bequem einsehen.

----------

## Konfuzius

Guck dir mal qpki an, das hat eine recht ähliche Syntax wie rpm, mit qpki -i <paket> kriegst du dann deine gesuchte Beschreibung..

Mit qpki -f <file> kannst du dir z.B. anzeigen lassen aus welchem Paket ein file stammt..

----------

## dumdey

 *Quote:*   

> Guck dir mal qpki an, das hat eine recht ähliche Syntax wie rpm, mit qpki -i <paket> kriegst du dann deine gesuchte Beschreibung..
> 
> Mit qpki -f <file> kannst du dir z.B. anzeigen lassen aus welchem Paket ein file stammt..
> 
> 

 

Bei mir gibts nur qpkg ? Aber vielleicht fehlt bei mir noch ein Package.

Ansonsten zeigt qpkg -i <packet> an auf welchen Webseiten man Informationen bekommt (und eine kurze Beschreibung...)

Gruß

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Konfuzius wrote:*   

> Guck dir mal qpki an, das hat eine recht ähliche Syntax wie rpm, mit qpki -i <paket> kriegst du dann deine gesuchte Beschreibung..
> 
> 

 

Leider noch nicht das was ich suche. qpkg hatte ich auch schon im Verdacht mir helfen zu können, aber leider nicht. Bei qpkg -i muss ich schon wissen wie das Paket heisst. Ich möchte aber die Beschreibungen nach Schlüsselwörtern durchsuchen lassen um ein passendes Programm zu finden.

Beispiel:

```
qpkg -i abook

app-misc/abook-0.4.17

        Abook is a text-based addressbook program designed to use with mutt mail client. [ http://abook.sourceforge.net/ ]

```

Gut hier war das Programm bekannt. Suche ich jetzt mal nach dem Schlüsselwort addressbook

```
 qpkg -i addressbook

```

Wird nichts gefunden.

FreeBSD macht sowas mit einem "make search key=addressbook" und listet alles auf

----------

## Basti_litho

Also soweit ich sehen kann, ist emerge auch in der lage Beschreibungen zu durchsuchen:

--searchdesc (-S)

              Matches  the  search string against the description

              field as well as the package name.  Take caution as

              the   descriptions  are  also  matched  as  regular

              expressions.

Und er hat auch dein abook gefunden  :Very Happy: 

mfg

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Basti_litho wrote:*   

> Also soweit ich sehen kann, ist emerge auch in der lage Beschreibungen zu durchsuchen:
> 
> --searchdesc (-S)
> 
> 

 

Genau das war es. Danke das Du mir die Augen geöffnet hast. Ich hab immer nur mit -s gearbeitet. Thanks @all.

----------

